# Any dance music club nights in Liverpool 24th/25th January?



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 22, 2013)

Going up there for two nights this week and would like to check out some underground dance music (house, dnb, dubstep, hiphop... anything good really) while I'm up there. I've just had a frantic google and could only find a load of live live band events, Propaganda (a cheesy student night) and a peter fucking andre gig. If anyone who knows about the Liverpool nightlife could direct me to a decent venue or event it would be appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 23, 2013)

Just found this:

http://www.viewliverpool.co.uk/listings/search-listings-club.html

should be able to find something from that...


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 24, 2013)

Always worth seeing what's on at the Magnet 
http://themagnetliverpool.com/


----------

